# All Beef Facets



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a look at 2014 through the eyes of everything beef.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/cattle-prices-in-2014-satisfaction-guaranteed-right-university-news-release/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Good article Mike.

I have mentioned before that I am happy when anyone in any part of agriculture makes a good profit. Whether it is corn, cattle, cotton, beans or hay, at some point there will be a crop where you just hope to break even and not lose money.

I probably should not feel the way I do about packers. I compare them to big oil, all in bed together. No little guys to compete with and they have in the past set a price that guaranteed a profit. Those producing had to find a way to make ends meet.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Good article Mike.
> I have mentioned before that I am happy when anyone in any part of agriculture makes a good profit. Whether it is corn, cattle, cotton, beans or hay, at some point there will be a crop where you just hope to break even and not lose money.
> I probably should not feel the way I do about packers. I compare them to big oil, all in bed together. No little guys to compete with and they have in the past set a price that guaranteed a profit. Those producing had to find a way to make ends meet.


Packing plants tell you their losing money if they are making anything less than $100/head.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Tim I fully agree with you! I would like to see the beef Checkoff increased at least a dollar. I would like to see a much simpler form of COOL than what the government proposed with all its paper work and records, perhaps a North American label. I also suspicion market reporting is flawed to the advantage of the packers. Mel


----------

